# NO3 very high



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello.
I am dose with pps-pro and I have the no3 very high, 20 mg/l.they begin me to leave algae point. My plants are of half-slow growth. 
Blyxa, HC, fern java and moss. 
changes of water 40% every 10 days
How can I lower them?
my tank: 
96l 
2x36 pll 865- 8 h/d 
co2 1 bubble /sg 
dosage pps-pro 2.5 ml/day 
sustrato - aquasoil amazonia

thank you.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What is your tap water NO3?


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

my tap water no3 is <5 mg/l. and po4 = 0.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

ADA aquasoil will raise the nitrate level in the water for a few weeks after you start using it. Actually it will add ammonia to the water, but nitrifying bacteria will convert that to nitrates. You need to do big water changes every 3-4 days when starting a tank with that substrate. Also, 20 mg/l of nitrates is not going to cause algae to grow. But, the ammonia leaching from the aquasoil may do so.


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

I continue making changes of water and after 2 months of operation I continue with NO3 >=20mg/l.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you adding NO3 to the tank?


----------



## coburn13 (Jun 12, 2007)

dosage= pps-pro 2.5 ml/day


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

coburn13 said:


> dosage= pps-pro 2.5 ml/day


I don't really follow PPS dosing, but with the AS and your tap water it doesn't sound like you should be adding anything that has no3 in it. If you effectively change 50% of your wate weekly everything should stay within a reasonable range IMO.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

20mg/L isn't all that high...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

PPS-Pro dose add 1 ppm of NO3 a day in KNO3 form. What if you have more fish then plants, any pictures? Did you test your tap water yourself?


----------

